# Latex-free night-time pull-ups?



## RollerCoasterMama (Jul 22, 2008)

Hopefully this is ok to post here. I figured if anyone knew, you all would.

I have a very very tall 2 year old who is just tip-toeing into day-time potty training. We use latex free pull-ups (7th generation brand) for daytime when he's not wearing undies. But Huggies night-time for at night. (He's a well-hydrated kid and still frequently soaks through by morning.) They only go to size 5 and I think part of the reason his morning pee causes an overflow is because they're too short. But regular 7th generation pull-ups aren't really sufficient for night-time!

Suggestions highly welcome!!!! I'd even take cloth suggestions except that we're so close to potty training that I don't know if that's practical. I would have liked to do cloth, but starting at 32 months is a bit silly.

We can't do regular brand pull-ups...the stretchy sides are latex and he gets a pull-up shaped blistery rash after just an hour or two. (At least I knew what it was thanks to my own sensitivity--which started about the same age as him. About 30 years before the medical profession admitted that non-nurses could have latex allergies!!)

So, the size 5s barely fit and we need very absorbent for nights until he learns to sleep dry through the night...which could be in a couple of months, or in a couple of years. Help!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Have you looked into the Goodnights? I know they come in smaller sizes but I have no idea about latex. Good luck.


----------



## RollerCoasterMama (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elmh23* 
Have you looked into the Goodnights? I know they come in smaller sizes but I have no idea about latex. Good luck.

They're the same brand as the regular pull-ups, so I'm 99% sure they have latex in the stretchy side parts. Most of them do unfortunately.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

Have you considered some night-time pottying? If you get nighttime pees in the potty instead of the diaper, then you don't have to worry about finding a more absorbent one. It's also worth doublechecking if he's not just peeing when he wakes up in the morning -- it's not uncommon for babies to actually be dry all night, but because they pee right when they wake up we only ever are aware of the wet diaper. If they wake up at night (for instance, wake up a bit, shuffle, fidget, settle back to sleep) they're more likely to pee then, rather than actually "in their sleep" (which is actually fairly rare, you usually have to be at least somewhat aroused from sleep in order to pee).

If you can manage to catch those slightly wakeful pees, it can save a lot of diapers. And wet blankets.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Huggies makes an night time diaper (Huggies Overnites) that is supposedly more absorbant. I don't have any experience as I used cloth, but my babysitter uses them for her son -- she swears by them.


----------



## RollerCoasterMama (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankgirl73* 
Have you considered some night-time pottying? If you get nighttime pees in the potty instead of the diaper, then you don't have to worry about finding a more absorbent one. It's also worth doublechecking if he's not just peeing when he wakes up in the morning -- it's not uncommon for babies to actually be dry all night, but because they pee right when they wake up we only ever are aware of the wet diaper. If they wake up at night (for instance, wake up a bit, shuffle, fidget, settle back to sleep) they're more likely to pee then, rather than actually "in their sleep" (which is actually fairly rare, you usually have to be at least somewhat aroused from sleep in order to pee).

If you can manage to catch those slightly wakeful pees, it can save a lot of diapers. And wet blankets.









It is first thing in the morning. Unfortunately, he wakes up before me usually! When he's more adept at pottying I will absolutely direct him to a potty. Right now it's still a new thing that doesn't usually end up with anything productive. (I'm trying to go with his cues and at his pace.)


----------



## RollerCoasterMama (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Huggies makes an night time diaper (Huggies Overnites) that is supposedly more absorbant. I don't have any experience as I used cloth, but my babysitter uses them for her son -- she swears by them.

Yes, we use Huggies Overnights for night-time. The problem is that they only go to size 5 and he's grown a solid 2 inches this summer. He's not quite 32 months, but he's the height of a 4 year old. I'm looking for a more-absorbent option for night-time. Preferably a pull-up. It has to be latex free.

Cloth options ok as well if there's something night-time appropriate for potty training.


----------



## beth37 (Jul 14, 2007)

If you have a Target near you they carry the Huggies overnights in size 6. That's what we use with our giant heavy night wetter. Sometimes we even need to use a diaper liner with them The diaper liners are like maxi pads but build to be in diapers. You can buy them at Baby's R Us.
Good luck!


----------



## RollerCoasterMama (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beth37* 
If you have a Target near you they carry the Huggies overnights in size 6. That's what we use with our giant heavy night wetter. Sometimes we even need to use a diaper liner with them The diaper liners are like maxi pads but build to be in diapers. You can buy them at Baby's R Us.
Good luck!

Oh thank you! I haven't seen size 6 at our Target, but if they make them, I can order them from Diapers.com like I do the 7th Generation pull-ups! Thanks so much!

I'm still interested in pull-up options, but since we only use diapers for at night, I'm content to continue with them.

I knew someone would know!


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

What about cloth trainers?


----------



## RollerCoasterMama (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leighi123* 
What about cloth trainers?

I'm unfamiliar with them. Could you show me a link?

We've got training undies but I'm assuming you mean something else since they wouldn't be sufficient for at night.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

they have some trainers that are waterproof that you can stuff... someone suggested some to me when i was looking for a new night time diaper... happy heinys i think?

there are lots of others too. try hyenacart or diaperswappers for other brands. my ds (almost23 months) is day trained, but we're still just sticking with our cloth diapers at night for now.

ok, found a link http://nickisdiapers.com/catalog.php?category=163

youd have to buy the inserts to stuff it with i think, but those are easy to find used if the money is an issue


----------



## RollerCoasterMama (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashleyhaugh* 
they have some trainers that are waterproof that you can stuff... someone suggested some to me when i was looking for a new night time diaper... happy heinys i think?

there are lots of others too. try hyenacart or diaperswappers for other brands. my ds (almost23 months) is day trained, but we're still just sticking with our cloth diapers at night for now.

ok, found a link http://nickisdiapers.com/catalog.php?category=163

youd have to buy the inserts to stuff it with i think, but those are easy to find used if the money is an issue









Oh thanks! That might work too. I'll have to see. It's a bit of an investment, but really, one month of diapers would cover it!









Is the stretchy part around the legs elastic or cotton?

It could speed along night-training as well because he doesn't seem to like to pee in his special big kid pants. He hasn't got a lot of control yet, but I've noticed that he's going longer and longer every time he opts to try big boy pants. I'm taking that as a very good sign! And his preschool he starts at next week is going to start suggesting that he sit on the potty every 45 mins or so when he gets used to them (they thought a month-ish for comfort level). We should be day-time trained by winter. (I think I found the only preschool ever that didn't require day-time trained to start!!!)

Thanks again! I appreciate the ideas!


----------

